# Obdeleven basic £59.00 delivered brief reviee



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

This piece of kit was recommended by the forum and I have used it as I needed to delete and check what my engine management light was on and needed sorting out. I plugged it in very easy to do do did a search on my app which you can install free on the apple play store as I've got the Android only version the pro version has got the iOS on it as well but I thought because I only need it for basic stuff I would just get the smaller one and if needed upgrade to the pro version at a later date as you can get it upgraded. It connected straight away with Bluetooth I was able to find one fault which I've forgotten which it was but in managed to correct the fault and delete the management light so all was great. There's lots of other things that I've got to do on it I've done a full scan and I have no faults on it whatsoever now I've got a few you other things I want to do like mess around with a few little bits on it that you can mess around with just to see what happens so yeah all in all I would give this 9 out of 10 because everything has room for improvement!!!!

If you own an Audi Volkswagen Bentley or any of the ones that it works with I would definitely recommend getting one of these would save you a lot of money if you do get the odd fault with your car instead of spending £75 with the garage you can just do it yourself win win 👍


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

You need to get the pro v2 version (edit: you don't need pro.. that is what I have, I got 1000 credits and have used 2 or 3), I'd be surprised if they even sell the v1 anymore as it is no longer supported and locked down to the VAG cars matching VCDSLITE - also the scan I did the other day didn't tell me I had a rear tail light out (2009 Golf Mk6 TDI), even though I had a dash lamp and it was visibly out. Also when I did an actuator output test it only half worked... it was supposed to cycle
vacuum-no vacuum-vacuum-no vacuum-vacuum-no vacuum ...

But it only did 'vacuum' - it helped me personally but didn't do what it is supposed to do.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

They are working on Mercedes apparently...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Vcds v2 21.9 is the latest and much preferred by myself as it’s VAG Friendly
Got it £45 posted and works


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Odbeleven started off as VAG, bugatti and I think Bentley. I think they are also working on Connected Car with VAG as they don't have ODB ports


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got the basic version, it is good. I don't like it from a security perspective though - It requires you share your GPS location so their servers only need to be hacked for some bad people to know where all the fancies cars are kept.


----------

